# Bowl



## lady linda (Nov 25, 2008)

I carefully turned this 8 inch Mohagany bowl, yesterday morning. Finish is going to be Waterlox, now there is one coat of Dr. Kirk's. I plan to turn a few more of these.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That's cool


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

X2


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

LL...very nice! I bet that sounded like a helicopter when it was spinning! Please post a pic of the finished project. gb


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Beautiful as always!!!


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

That's very nice!!


----------

